# Another PM price shakeup coming?



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

These guys seem to think so...

Gordon T Long and John Rubino





!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, look at Gold today... Under $1400 again... USD climbing on Euro & Yen... setup for the pop of the equities market??? Thoughts?

I am hoping by end of month that Silver hits below $20... it will be another big purchase of silver for me...  Bought 40 silver eagles last month when it dropped... will do the same or more if it goes down to say 18-20..


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah same here


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

invision said:


> Well, look at Gold today... Under $1400 again... USD climbing on Euro & Yen... setup for the pop of the equities market??? Thoughts?
> 
> I am hoping by end of month that Silver hits below $20... it will be another big purchase of silver for me...  Bought 40 silver eagles last month when it dropped... will do the same or more if it goes down to say 18-20..


The trouble is, the premiums are like 25% no matter if the spot price goes down...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Gold is down and most likely going down some more.

The dollar is up and most likely will continue to go up.

The stock market is up and most likely will continue to go up for now.

My question is, who is the happiest about this??? If you can answer this question then you will know why! 700 tons of gold sold and then repurchased just to lower the price of gold. The video said that banks are doing this. Not just one bank but numerous banks all on the same day. Who has the power to coordinate all the banks?

Harry S. Dent has been saying for a year that this would happen and that the government would not allow certain things to happen like the dollar collapsing.

The scary part is that they can continue to do this for several years, at least the next 3 years.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

invision said:


> I am hoping by end of month that Silver hits below $20...


That's the threshold I've been watching for as well. Didn't quite make it on the last dip.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I hope it doesnt go down again.

I spent almost a months paycheck on silver rounds on the last drop.

my hope is for it to stay here long enough so i can buy more at the current level and then go up


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

db2469 said:


> The trouble is, the premiums are like 25% no matter if the spot price goes down...


I have a place that sells $2 over spot and another that sells $2.50 over... They both are expecting a new shipment of silver eagles in 2 weeks - so I hope that order gets filled by at least one of them...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> I hope it doesnt go down again.
> 
> I spent almost a months paycheck on silver rounds on the last drop.
> 
> my hope is for it to stay here long enough so i can buy more at the current level and then go up


You want it to go down if your in buy mode... Say it drops from $22 to $18 and forget the surcharge from dealers... That is a $4 savings per ounce. If you buy 20 ounces, it saved you $80, which would mean 4.x more ounces you could buy in comparison to it being $22 per ounce.


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

If it goes down to 18 I think a monster box of eagles would be a good move. I don't think we'll ever see it this low before.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Eagles are still at a premium of $4 over spot in volume. 
(Low volume more)

Buffalo Silver rounds which are still 1 oz are only 1.6 over spot in volume.

I think while in the beginning in SHTF American Eagles will have better acceptance but a few weeks in once people are used to selling stuff for silver the lesser brand names will get accepteance too.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Eagles are still at a premium of $4 over spot in volume.
> (Low volume more)
> 
> Buffalo Silver rounds which are still 1 oz are only 1.6 over spot in volume.
> ...


I am telling you the truth, Cherokee Pawn in Alpharetta, Ga sells eagles at $2.50 over spot price. And there is a we sell gold store 3 blocks away from the pawn shop that sells for $2.00 over spot.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Eagles for 2 dollars over spot in May 2013??? wow.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Eagles for 2 dollars over spot in May 2013??? wow.


Call them, they ship... tel770) 751-1000

Just don't buy them out or I will be ticked .

I was in 2 weeks ago, and they told me they had an order for 1000 with the fed they were expecting in 3-4 weeks... Haven't been back since, but I left a number for them to call me and they know I will buy at least 40 when they come in...

I don't have the business card for the store that does $2 over spot, and I don't see them doing a google map search... But they are on Haynes Bridge Rd near Old Milton Parkway if you want to search for them... I had a meeting in the Starbucks two doors down and was early so I stopped in and enquirer about them and he told me he also had an order in with treasury....


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Jim Rodgers said yesterday on Fox Business that $1200 gold could happen soon!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> I hope it doesn't go down again. I spent almost a months paycheck on silver rounds on the last drop.


Give it time. It WILL go up again eventually.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I got a couple of the 1oz buffalo rounds and 10 of the 1/2 oz buffalo rounds, as well as another roll of junk dimes. next payday I'm going to get some more 


I'd really like to get more than 5 -8oz at a time but thats what I can do, so it's better than nothing.

As for the prices going down still, I tend to think that now that these guys, whoever it was that really was behind it all a couple weeks ago, now that they know they can beat the living crap out of the paper PM's and make a fortune doing it, they're going to do it more. I just wish they'd do it with oil so that they'd drive the cost down below $50 a barrel and gasoline would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The official price is being manipulated. Silver is about $22 an ounce but that's not the market price. According to coinflation.com, 10 pre-1964 dimes are worth about $16.20 but the price at Providentmetals.com is $18.87. There has to be a surcharge not only so that they can make money but also so that they can pay enough to get the coins they want to resell.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

We of course - I even agree with them charging over spot... I mean, take for example my business - to completely manage a PC through my managed IT Services - my current cost is $16 per month - includes the licensing of the MSP software, AV software, Malware Software, Remote Access Software, and factors in my call center expenses... I charge $35 per month to direct clients, and I charge $20 per month to "resellers"... for the servers it costs me $60 per month, I charge $200 for clients, a $110 to resellers... the online data costs me .24 cents per gig, and I charge betwen $1.25 to $2.00 per GB, and I have 1000's of GBs of client data online... Got to make a living... just stinks when we are the buyers..


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

they have families to feed too. if I was in the lumber business and prices were subject to huge fluctuations, I'd want to protect my investment and stay in business too. right?

I know price is down, and I know I'm paying well over spot with the premium added on top, but that's still much much lower than spot was 2 months ago, and I don't think silver will stay here for long.

Yes, I do think the big banksters will continue to make paper PM's their bitch for as long as they can... and that seems to be legal and subject to their whims, but in the meantime, I just keep adding phyz to my collection. 

What they do is way over my paygrade, so for me, having "SOMETHING" is way better than having nothing, especially considering only a select few do not see a complete crash of the USD/FRN in the near future.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Dakine said:


> so for me, having "SOMETHING" is way better than having nothing, especially considering only a select few do not see a complete crash of the USD/FRN in the near future.


If the dollar does crash, the $2 premium people spent on PM's will be the last thing on their minds!

In many cases in past history, folks would have gladly sacrificed 10% value if it meant they got their money back. Many folks over time have lost a much greater percentage, if not out right all of their savings.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

This could be be a big deal???



> Hong Kong Mercantile Exchange (Commodities: Gold Silver) is surrendering all metal trades and will settle in cash. Defaulted! No Gold or Silver to be given!
> 
> The Hong Kong Mercantile Exchange, which is the gold and silver commodities trading house in Hong Kong is immediately stopping/discontinuing and will be settling all gold and silver trades in cash that are in house at this time. Besides that, they will determine what amount/price they will settle the trades/contracts at.
> 
> This is the exchange that began trading gold and silver in 2011 for the Pacific areas. This is the one we had all hoped would break the gold and silver manipulation. It seems the manipulation and physical amounts, broke them and they are not able to provide the physical.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

isnt the US version of that same thing running low on physical? eventually they'll have to do the same. So the futures market is going to be just trading paper fiat currency on a speculation of spot price for a physical product that they cant buy... *cough* PONZI!!!! *cough*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Tweto said:


> Gold is down and most likely going down some more.
> 
> The dollar is up and most likely will continue to go up.
> 
> ...


Did'nt this same kind of thing happen right before they conviscated all gold and silver and made it against the law to own it? Lower the price then but it back a lot less than what yoyu paid for it.

This is why I would'nt buy precious metals because history says they will take it at anytime it suits them. Hell they even robbed Fort Knox!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

meerkat: how would anyone ever know someone buys precious metals if you pay in cash in a dinky lil hometown coin shop or local pawn shop..especially if the shop doesnt even have cameras?? even better when the shop owner doesnt charge hardly anything over spot n 90% silver offers variety and familarity ...shoot...a pre1964 dime will buy the smaller stuff post shtf 

one has to think of value in the long term with pm's especially when all those who hold paper try n get physical when the train wreck we all see get's closer...there is not enough physical to cover all the paper promises ..n so whom ever holds the real deal as paper fiat $ is like toilet paper will earn back any over spot they paid n then some...

hay...just something cool I discovered...some nickels made in ww2 years have 30 % silver...I think 1942-1945 years..I wrote it down somewhere. I found a 1941 nickel n thought it was cool just for "it's old" factor and read up a bit more on nickels n discovered that. Im sure alotta you already know that but just in case...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooch said:


> some nickels made in ww2 years have 30 % silver...I think 1942-1945 years..I wrote it down somewhere. .


http://www.coinflation.com/coins/1942-1945-Silver-War-Nickel-Value.html


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

There's also JFK half dollars that have silver in them, 40% but they have to be 1970 and older apparently.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kennedy_half_dollar


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> There's also JFK half dollars that have silver in them, 40% but they have to be 1970 and older apparently.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kennedy_half_dollar


http://www.coinflation.com/coins/1965-1970-Silver-Kennedy-Half-Dollar-Value.html


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

heh! $3.34 melt value. I wonder how much energy it would take (and cost) to get a furnace hot enough to melt it? I've got maybe 1 or 2 of those, they're okay I guess but I like the 90% junk coins and silver rounds I'm buying these days. Much better investments.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We have about $30 in coins saved for emergency,dimes and quarters only to save on bulkyness. Not a 'dime' pun intended is real silver,much less a quarter.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> heh! $3.34 melt value. I wonder how much energy it would take (and cost) to get a furnace hot enough to melt it? I've got maybe 1 or 2 of those, they're okay I guess but I like the 90% junk coins and silver rounds I'm buying these days. Much better investments.


I like the suggestion in other PM thread of selling the 40% coins and using the money for 90%. I have to pull out my 40% coins to sell soon.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I like the suggestion in other PM thread of selling the 40% coins and using the money for 90%. I have to pull out my 40% coins to sell soon.


Definitely! if I had several that's what I'd do as well. With only 1 or 2 though I'd only get 2 or 3 junk dimes for them probably. The dealer I'm getting my rounds and bars from wouldnt be interested in it I'm sure, but there's a couple different coin shops around. maybe I'll throw it in the truck for the next time I'm in the same area...


----------

